# Render Farm Mod-Blender Durian Project



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Render Farm in a filing cabinet! Gotta love Ikea?

16x MoBo with 16x hyperthreaded quads = 128 active threads! Would love to know the amount of RAM on those boards. Though, the MSI SLI boards leave me scratching my head a bit (donated?).

YouTube - Durian Project: Special delivery


----------

